# From Inexpensive to Passable Models



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Since starting my adventure into 1:24 scale I have attempted to turn inexpensive train equipment into more detailed models with minimum effort. My latest effort is an LGB “toy series” European tank car I received as a Christmas present. Effort includes paint, cutting off the bumpers, removing hook couplers, and adding a few simple details like a hatch handle, American style brake wheel, and valve wheel on the output pipe. To be completed......hose on deck, and couplers. The one picture is of the before model. For more conversions, please visit my Adventures in G scale gallery page on my website: www.scottrobertsonon30.com.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

excellent work!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want the vacuum brake hoses to look more like North American practice, follow the photo steps below:



























A friend gave me a wood tank car "kit" consisting of a dowel and basic car body. After several years, I finally built the car shown below.









Improving the less expensive cars is fun.

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

That is a good idea. Thanks


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Dave, great idea on the hose. Thanks.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've bashed New Bright tank cars, fit better with my 1/32nd scale, I think. You can cut around on their trucks to fit regular wheels in, or what I've mostly done is slap some MTH trucks on them.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I used a New Bright tank car to make a French ex USA army surplus car from WW1 these used to be very common in France. The New bright dimensions came out within inches of the real ones. I used a Tenmile cast metal truck and wheels for it. These were made during WW1 by various American builders in kit form and assembled in France at La Rochelle by the engenner corps, for the US army and military deployed on the western front, but after the armistice the French Governement bought them from the US and spread them on all the systems which had suffered a great deal of damage to equipment throughout the war.


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

After working on some rock scenery for a few weeks, I have turned my attention to a whistle stop station created from an old wood combine. In this case a 1:24 scale Bachmann Big Haulers combine I have had in a box for about 15-years. Too big to use with the shorty equipment I am using.....so a little adaptive reuse. The ticket office is a combination (pun intended) Sintra PVC board and bass wood. The over all scene in this area will include an outside bench, station board, train pickup indicator, crates, etc. Surrounding this remote station will be a small shack for the station master, a road /parking connection, and a water building tank. Should be a nice scene. Stay tuned.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks good, Phaser, nice work on the tank car too!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, terrific transformation! The weathering makes it look like the real deal.

-Jim


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

*unused to used*



Phaser said:


> Since starting my adventure into 1:24 scale I have attempted to turn inexpensive train equipment into more detailed models with minimum effort. My latest effort is an LGB “toy series” European tank car I received as a Christmas present. Effort includes paint, cutting off the bumpers, removing hook couplers, and adding a few simple details like a hatch handle, American style brake wheel, and valve wheel on the output pipe. To be completed......hose on deck, and couplers. The one picture is of the before model. For more conversions, please visit my Adventures in G scale gallery page on my website: www.scottrobertsonon30.com.


Very nice great weathering, I used a full size European tank car before American ones were available and it's still one of my favorite cars, Thanks for the share, Bill


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have a good supply of HLW 2 axle cars that are very inexpensive. They make a good project car for detailing.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/minis.aspx


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have those kit cars by HLW and added body mounted Kadees plus metal wheels.
Myself I did not like the HLW hook and loops. The 'plastic" spring seems to fail over time as it weakens.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The hook and loops have to come off anything that I run. I push for Kadees on everything.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Phaser said:


> Should be a nice scene. Stay tuned.


 Indeed, and I will stay tuned.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Phaser;

Almost forgot, don't overlook playmobil rolling stock. With a little tweaking and less gaudy paint, they can be made into some really nice cars. An example below:

BEFORE









AFTER 









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Treeman said:


> We have a good supply of HLW 2 axle cars that are very inexpensive. They make a good project car for detailing.
> 
> http://www.reindeerpass.com/minis.aspx













I second this as a repeat customer. Hartland's minis are vastly improved even after a mere splash of paint. Details and cargo make them even better.


----------

